
Origins of 8 classic board games - bjonathan
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/LIVING/12/26/mf.classic.board.games/index.html
======
zach
Wow, it really lost steam by the time it got to Twixt. There wasn't even a
story there.

Worth reading to consider how people hear and pass along origin stories and
explanations for quirky things. Or even to consider how habing stories behind
things helps people become more passionate users.

------
btilly
They claim that backgammon is, other than chess, the most enduring board game?

Haven't they heard of Go? It has been virtually unchanged for thousands of
years!

~~~
wahnfrieden
Anglocentric reporting at its best.

